# Better to be lucky than good



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Spent Saturday trying to call in the coyotes with a borrowed electronic caller. We learned we have no idea what we are doing but did manage to kill 1.
125yd shot when I went up to pick her up I noticed something moving in her mouth, good sized field mouse or something like that.
I'm sure right now it's telling the coyote up in coyote/mouse heaven 
"ain't life a bit%$#"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, that's the second damnest thing I ever see.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha cool!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

2 for 1 special.Nice work.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

may want to put in for the b&c, that's a monster mouse.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Any successful coyote hunter who doesn't acknowledge luck is partially dishonest. Good job on a nice looking pooch and bonus vermin.-----SS


----------

